# New firmware V2.0 eVic VTC Mini



## Casper (13/11/15)

Guys, this new firmware update version 2 is freekin awesome! It is easy as hell to install, and physically takes 2 seconds to upload to the MOD. 

I just love the about of info you can get with a mere glance at the screen with v2.0

If you haven't done it yet, your missing out! 

Check out the pic link below 
http://vapedesk.io/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/vtc-mini-v2.0.png


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Yeah take care though. 
The SS tc mode don't work so hot.


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Yeah take care though.
> The SS tc mode don't work so hot.



I haven't tried TC with SS yet.
What's the problem?

EDIT: Nevermind, I saw your other post in the SS thread.


----------



## Casper (13/11/15)

Please share! Which other firmwares works on the eVic VTC? Is there any other firmware available for the Kangertech Subbox MINI?


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

Casper said:


> Please share! Which other firmwares works on the eVic VTC? Is there any other firmware available for the Kangertech Subbox MINI?


Neither of those are upgradeable, unfortunately.


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/15)

For those who are a fan of the original screen layout load v1.30, will give you all the features and benefits of v2 but with the screen layout of the original firmware.

1.3 and 2.0 are in the same firmware pack downloaded directly from Joytech's site.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Heino13 (4/12/15)

http://www.joyetech.com/steps-on-vt-software-win/

Was quick & painless


----------



## Casper (4/12/15)

It takes like 3 seconds to update 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (29/12/15)

Ok v3 is out just updated my lil guy


----------



## Andre (29/12/15)

Nova69 said:


> Ok v3 is out just updated my lil guy


Great stuff. What a super little mod, the Evic Mini. V3 was announced some time back and also reported here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vtc-mini-firmware-upgrade.t15846/page-3#post-301910

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/12/15)

Thanks was look for that thread

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (29/12/15)

Oh... Didn't even know I could update the thing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh... Didn't even know I could update the thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

Ah awesome, I see the stupid puff counter got nuked \0/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wazarmoto (31/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah awesome, I see the stupid puff counter got nuked \0/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's still there. You just don't need to select it. Puff counter serves very little purpose though. Unless you want more info of how much you get out of a tank /dripper. I just vape and have fun. Lol. 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

The puff counter is a very special feature to me

Goes back to the MVP2 days where the puff counter was my "battery meter". When it got near to 900 puffs I would know the button light would turn orange soon....

Less useful on the VTC Mini which has the display of the battery capacity - but I love it anyway because it reminds me of my MVP2 which I still love (and is being used now by HRH). 

Come to think of it - lets check my VTC Mini puff counter now.
Still on the first battery charge - mainly on the Subtank Mini with stock 1.2 ohm coil at about 10-15 Watts and a bit of iJust2 with 0.3 ohm coil at about 20 Watts or so. 

I am now on 459 puffs and the battery meter is showing that its nearly flat (about a sixth left). So not bad for one 18650 batt. Got a purple Efect 2500 mah in there.

Long live the puff counter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (31/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah awesome, I see the stupid puff counter got nuked \0/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



If you meant it's gone completely? It's still there, you can switch between Puff counter, Amp and Time mode, depending on what you want to display. 3 clicks then - then +.

Edit: Beaten to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

Lol I always thought the puff counter was pointless.
. 
But Silver points make sense.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

